# BMW Lease Rates - December 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 12/8/07*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## ChetvdM3 (May 20, 2007)

Tarry, could you post the lease numbers for the 2007 Z4 M Convertible?
Thank You!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

ChetvdM3 said:


> Tarry, could you post the lease numbers for the 2007 Z4 M Convertible?
> Thank You!


* 2007 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

On behalf of everyone here, thanks again for the #'s Tarry!


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2005)

Tarry, what are the rates for 2007 Z4 3.0si convertible? Are there any 30 month deals? Are the 30 month rates on 2008 335 sedan attractive? Thanks as always.

Brol


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Is there OLP on the 2008 X5's?


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the updated lease rates. Can you confirm one thing I've read elsewhere about the changes to the OLP for the 5 series. I understand they have discontinued the financing discount and instead are doing a $1K cap reduction, but this only applies to deliveries taken this month. The reason I am asking is that I plan to place an order for ED this month with pick-up in April. My understanding is that I would not be eligible for the $1K. Thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

brol said:


> Tarry, what are the rates for 2007 Z4 3.0si convertible? Are there any 30 month deals? Are the 30 month rates on 2008 335 sedan attractive? Thanks as always.
> 
> Brol


* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00295 Base Rate*

.00200 and 66% on the '08 335i for 30 months, nothing extra special.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Tarry, any word on the OLP for the 08 X5?


----------



## LivinSD (Dec 10, 2007)

*Is there an add on to base for new BMW Leasee*

in other words, the .00200, do I need to add on if this is my first BMWFS Lease?


----------



## valdeztke (Nov 5, 2006)

Tarry - 


The base rate for the 2007 did drop from .00275 on the M roadster? Please say yes!!!!!!


----------



## dantm (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys any reason(s) that these leases have increased so much? I remember getting a Z4 a year and a half ago for 0.00009 money factor (after maxing out on security deposits).

Is this a trend for the fall period (for the new 2008 models) or should we expect these rates to keep the same or even increase?

Thanks!


----------



## LivinSD (Dec 10, 2007)

LivinSD said:


> in other words, the .00200, do I need to add on if this is my first BMWFS Lease?


Nevermind - It doesn't matter anymore. Picked up my new 335i last night, overall excellent experience and pricing. :thumbup:

Thanks Tarry for the post of info. Where else can you find such good info and so timely.


----------



## nyccarguy (Oct 29, 2007)

Tarry, Thanks in advance for your help (and for the help you've given me in the past). Is there an OLP for an '08 328xi Sedan for December?


----------



## docmri (Dec 12, 2007)

AM looking at 335i
Used Tarry's tables for money facrot and was told the sedan .002 (4.8%)was only for those with BMW loyalty...ie, returning Bimmer folks. For us newbies the rate is .00225 (5.4%). I am on Southern Florida....IS this correct or is a fast one being pulled?
Also, car I am looking at is 2008 decked out (almost complete with sport/paddles automatic.premium and navigation etc ) with MSRP of 49720. The 36 month lease on the table after some negotiation is 626/month plus tax with 2422 down. THe 2422 includes first month, acquisition fee (over $800) dealer prep fees and tags etc.

Is this a good deal or should I keep looking
Thanks in advance


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

What are the residual and MF for a 42mo/10K lease on a 335i Sedan?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

docmri said:


> AM looking at 335i
> Used Tarry's tables for money facrot and was told the sedan .002 (4.8%)was only for those with BMW loyalty...ie, returning Bimmer folks. For us newbies the rate is .00225 (5.4%). I am on Southern Florida....IS this correct or is a fast one being pulled?
> Also, car I am looking at is 2008 decked out (almost complete with sport/paddles automatic.premium and navigation etc ) with MSRP of 49720. The 36 month lease on the table after some negotiation is 626/month plus tax with 2422 down. THe 2422 includes first month, acquisition fee (over $800) dealer prep fees and tags etc.
> 
> ...


They are marking up the MF and can do so by a max of .0004..try another dealer
acq fee is $625 and dealers can mark this up by $200

you can use multiple Security deposits to lower the MF on a lease..you can use up to 7...lowers MF by .00007(I think I have enough zeros)


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mrvuml said:


> What are the residual and MF for a 42mo/10K lease on a 335i Sedan?


57% & .00200


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

I live in ny and just confirmed with dealer the MF is still .00315 not .00295


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

LeaseCompare said:


> 57% & .00200


Thanks. How about for a 328i for 30 mos/10K miles?


----------

